# Passing of Nashua police captain Jonathan Lehto



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

'We Must Deal With This Truth': NH Police Department Shares News of Officer's Suicide

Breaks my heart every time I hear an officer take their own life.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> 'We Must Deal With This Truth': NH Police Department Shares News of Officer's Suicide
> Breaks my heart every time I hear an officer take their own life.


Agreed Pahp. And as you know, it happens way too often. Thankfully my department has "only" had one this year but look at NYPD, they've had 9!


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

I hate it every time I hear it. We lost to one and I can't help but say.... with a tear.Please please please. We will help.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm glad they're addressing it instead of saying "passed unexpectedly".

May he rest in the peace that eluded him in this life.


----------

